

Llgo on Go 1.1 - stevedomin
http://blog.awilkins.id.au/2013/05/llgo-on-go-11.html

======
brunoqc

        llgo is a compiler for Go, written in Go, and using the LLVM compiler infrastructure.
    
        llgo is a fledgling, and is being developed primarily as an educational exercise. It is not presently useful for real work. Progress will be reported at http://blog.awilkins.id.au.
    

<https://github.com/axw/llgo>

~~~
pepijndevos
Thank you.

Always briefly describe the thing you're writing about.

~~~
axw
Author here.

Fair enough. I wrote that post for a much smaller audience (namely, people
already following the llgo project), and certainly didn't expect it to be
posted to HN. You're right of course, I should always consider people
unfamiliar with the project stumbling across my posts.

------
james4k
Personally, my hope is that we'll be able to target the browser through this
effort via emscripten (asm.js) and PNaCl.

~~~
trentmb
I can't wait for my favorite web browser to be implemented in my favorite web
browser to run on my favorite operating system...

~~~
james4k
Yeah.. well, native developers want to target the latest platforms, too. :(

------
axaxs
I'd like to help test and even help code this thing. Axw, do you maintain any
"does not work" or todo list?

~~~
axw
There's a wiki page on the GitHub repo:
[https://github.com/axw/llgo/wiki/Unimplemented-and-
incomplet...](https://github.com/axw/llgo/wiki/Unimplemented-and-incomplete-
features)

If you'd like to work on a feature, please let us know on the llgo-dev group:
<https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/llgo-dev>

Please be aware that this is still fairly rough around the edges, and I'm new
to this game (compilers/language implementation, beyond toys).

Thanks!

------
bluehex
Would this make embedding a go runtime in a C program possible, maybe even on
iOS?

~~~
axw
I haven't even thought about that to be honest, but there's not currently
anything that would preclude embedding code generated by llgo in a C program.
This might change in the future, with the introduction of goroutine scheduler
and segmented stacks.

I don't know the first thing about iOS development, so can't comment there.

